# Di depressione, insomma, a volte si uccide.



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Non voglio riprendere le discussioni dell'altro thread, non sono intervenuto e non mi interessa farlo.
Dico solo che spero che con l'occasione si voglia dedicare un briciolo di attenzione mediatica (intendo per approfondire, non per cianciare) alla cosa. Che alle volte, dal suicidio privato all'ecatombe il passo è (relativamente) breve.

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...e_lasciato_da_compagna_-110585005/?ref=HREA-1

PS - Come volevasi dimostrare, noto invece che giornali e telegiornali stanno facendo più danni possibile.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non voglio riprendere le discussioni dell'altro thread, non sono intervenuto e non mi interessa farlo.
> Dico solo che spero che con l'occasione si voglia dedicare un briciolo di attenzione mediatica (intendo per approfondire, non per cianciare) alla cosa. Che alle volte, dal suicidio privato all'ecatombe il passo è (relativamente) breve.
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...e_lasciato_da_compagna_-110585005/?ref=HREA-1
> ...


in che senso?

comunque mi sono domandata, se era veramente depresso, come mai non ha affrontato il volo della morte in solitaria su un piccolo veivolo, dato che molto probabilmente ne avrebbe avuto la possibilità, e non ho trovato risposta


----------



## Stark72 (27 Marzo 2015)

mah...boh....bah...
se prima o poi trapelerà la registrazione della scatola nera, sarò convinto.
Per il momento sono dubbioso.
Cosa sarebbe peggio per il traffico aereo? Se venisse fuori che si è trattato di un attentato oppure se si trattasse di un giovane pilota folle senza moglie, figli e altri eventuali rompicoglioni?
Mi chiedo come mai i piloti della Germawings abbiano rifiutato di prendere il volo il giorno successivo. La stessa Lufthansa ha detto che una reazione del genere non si era mai registrata nei piloti.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> comunque mi sono domandata, se era veramente depresso, come mai non ha affrontato il volo della morte in solitaria su un piccolo veivolo, dato che molto probabilmente ne avrebbe avuto la possibilità, e non ho trovato risposta


Alla prima domanda rispondo: il riassunto dei titoli più recenti è "L'assassino era un depresso!" o "Era una persona con un disagio psichico!". Che non è proprio il modo migliore per vincere lo stigma verso una classe di disturbi che hanno una diffusione impressionante, se guardi i numeri. E che ancora adesso non vengono trattati come si potrebbe proprio a causa del pregiudizio e della vergogna. Creando casi come questo. Non so se ricordi quando si è dibattutto dell'accessibilità alle armi da fuoco da parte di persone con un presente di disturbi dell'umore e simili...il discorso è esattamente lo stesso. Ma evito di scrivere un fiume di parole se non richiesto.

Alla seconda domanda rispondo: siccome non c'è motivo per dubitare che potesse essere depresso per finta (cosa vorrebbe dire "veramente" depresso??), visto che ha ammazzato se stesso e altre 150 persone, si deve dare per assodato che la sua percezione della realtà fosse *gravemente distorta*. Inoltre, a leggere le ricostruzioni, pare che abbia "approfittato dell'occasione", avvantaggiandosi anche di una lacuna normativa che gli ha permesso di trovarsi ai comandi in quelle condizioni. Poi ti dirò, è piuttosto facile procurarsi un'arma da fuoco: un aereo invece credo sia un tantino più difficoltoso. Ad ogni modo, se cerchi una logica che regga in un gesto così folle, credo ne avrai per un po'.


----------



## drusilla (27 Marzo 2015)

Veramente è adesso che la Lufthansa se ne esce di merda.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

un depresso no si suicida portando con se 150 persone...
questo era un pazzo assassino...


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mah...boh....bah...
> se prima o poi trapelerà la registrazione della scatola nera, sarò convinto.
> Per il momento sono dubbioso.
> Cosa sarebbe peggio per il traffico aereo? Se venisse fuori che si è trattato di un attentato oppure se si trattasse di un giovane pilota folle senza moglie, figli e altri eventuali rompicoglioni?
> Mi chiedo come mai i piloti della Germawings abbiano rifiutato di prendere il volo il giorno successivo. La stessa Lufthansa ha detto che una reazione del genere non si era mai registrata nei piloti.


E non credi faccia invece più paura dover fare i conti con la verità che non esiste il controllo completo e assoluto sul potenziale comportamento di un essere umano, quando questi ha mezzi e facoltà di decidere della tua vita? Secondo me, l'intenzione suicida è l'ipotesi più tragica che si possa immaginare. Proprio per le implicazioni di enorme portata. Poi, in ambito di aviazione civile, è da un po' che si discute della possibilità di limitare ulteriormente l'elemento umano nel pilotaggio (per ridurre errori di manovra e incidenti molto meno gravi ma assai più frequenti).

Quanto allo "sciopero" dei piloti, credo che gli elementi entrati in gioco fossero anche altri, considerato anche che a poche ore dal disastro si consideravano ancora cause tecniche (e come sai benissimo, sono anni che gli addetti si lamentano degli standard di lavoro e sicurezza delle compagnie low cost).


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> un depresso no si suicida portando con se 150 persone...
> questo era un pazzo assassino...


Non sai di cosa stai parlando. 
E non è un'opinione, eh.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Alla prima domanda rispondo: il riassunto dei titoli più recenti è "L'assassino era un depresso!" o "Era una persona con un disagio psichico!". Che non è proprio il modo migliore per vincere lo stigma verso una classe di disturbi che hanno una diffusione impressionante, se guardi i numeri. E che ancora adesso non vengono trattati come si potrebbe proprio a causa del pregiudizio e della vergogna. Creando casi come questo. Non so se ricordi quando si è dibattutto dell'accessibilità alle armi da fuoco da parte di persone con un presente di disturbi dell'umore e simili...il discorso è esattamente lo stesso. Ma evito di scrivere un fiume di parole se non richiesto.
> 
> Alla seconda domanda rispondo: siccome non c'è motivo per dubitare che potesse essere depresso per finta (cosa vorrebbe dire "veramente" depresso??), visto che ha ammazzato se stesso e altre 150 persone, si deve dare per assodato che la sua percezione della realtà fosse *gravemente distorta*. Inoltre, a leggere le ricostruzioni, pare che abbia "approfittato dell'occasione", avvantaggiandosi anche di una lacuna normativa che gli ha permesso di trovarsi ai comandi in quelle condizioni. Poi ti dirò, è piuttosto facile procurarsi un'arma da fuoco: un aereo invece credo sia un tantino più difficoltoso. Ad ogni modo, se cerchi una logica che regga in un gesto così folle, credo ne avrai per un po'.



quindi tu pensi che era depresso ma anche folle? temo di non avere capito...

comunque purtroppo i depressi aspiranti suicidi spesso tendono a non avere una buona "mira"

per quanto riguarda le normative, ho letto che in effetti anche PRIMA era vietato che un solo pilota rimanesse ai comandi, anche solo per evitare che avesse un malore proprio mentre si trovasse da solo in cabina, tuttavia a quanto pare era una norma presa con leggerezza (come in questo caso)


----------



## drusilla (27 Marzo 2015)

Adesso dico una cattiveria: la faccia di kiulo del ad della LH mentre diceva che i loro piloti sono affidabilissimi
"Come ci insegna l'elezione di Angela Merkel, mai lasciare da solo un tedesco in cabina" (spinoza)


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sai di cosa stai parlando.
> E non è un'opinione, eh.



in che senso?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non voglio riprendere le discussioni dell'altro thread, non sono intervenuto e non mi interessa farlo.<br>
> Dico solo che spero che con l'occasione si voglia dedicare un briciolo di attenzione mediatica (intendo per approfondire, non per cianciare) alla cosa. Che alle volte, dal suicidio privato all'ecatombe il passo è (relativamente) breve.<br>
> <br>
> <a href="http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2015/03/27/news/schianto_airbus_bild_copilota_ebbe_gravi_problemi_depressivi_indagini_forse_lasciato_da_compagna_-110585005/?ref=HREA-1" rel="nofollow" target="_blank">http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2015/03/27/news/schianto_airbus_bild_copilota_ebbe_gravi_problemi_depressivi_indagini_forse_lasciato_da_compagna_-110585005/?ref=HREA-1</a><br>
> ...


<br>
<br>
non saprei. Ho avuto a che fare con mia madre che piu' volte ha tentato i suicidio e se c'e' una cosa che ho imparato e' che chi vuol ammazzarsi lo fa in assoluto silenzio, proprio perche non vuole essere salvato.<br>non lo direbbe a nessuno, ne lo farebbe davanti ad altri. vuole morire e fara' di tutto per farlo.<br><br>questo e' un caso un po ambiguo. ho letto recentemente di molte persone che , facendo una lista dei modi per loro meno traumatici o piu consoni (per loro) di morire, hanno scelto l incidente aereo. scelto, poi...non si scelge certamente ma avrebbero preferito quel modo (che per es. e' l unico che io non vorrei mai mai mai mai). le motivazioni possono essere tante.


----------



## Stark72 (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E non credi faccia invece più paura dover fare i conti con la verità che non esiste il controllo completo e assoluto sul potenziale comportamento di un essere umano, quando questi ha mezzi e facoltà di decidere della tua vita? Secondo me, l'intenzione suicida è l'ipotesi più tragica che si possa immaginare. Proprio per le implicazioni di enorme portata. Poi, in ambito di aviazione civile, è da un po' che si discute della possibilità di limitare ulteriormente l'elemento umano nel pilotaggio (per ridurre errori di manovra e incidenti molto meno gravi ma assai più frequenti).
> 
> Quanto allo "sciopero" dei piloti, credo che gli elementi entrati in gioco fossero anche altri, considerato anche che a poche ore dal disastro si consideravano ancora cause tecniche (e come sai benissimo, sono anni che gli addetti si lamentano degli standard di lavoro e sicurezza delle compagnie low cost).


Certo che fa paura, ma è un evento di una rarità tale che (almeno per quanto mi riguarda) porta a pensare con più leggerezza che a me non capiterà.
Ti fa pensare di più alla sfiga di essere colpito da un fulmine.
Un atto terroristico è molto peggio a livello di psicosi, ti fa sentire assolutamente insicuro. Ma anche un cedimento strutturale è peggio, perché ti ricorda improvvisamente che voli sopra un bestione che è pur sempre un prodotto dell'uomo e quindi non perfetto.


----------



## Homer (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E non credi faccia invece più paura dover fare i conti con la verità che non esiste il controllo completo e assoluto sul potenziale comportamento di un essere umano, quando questi ha mezzi e facoltà di decidere della tua vita? Secondo me, l'intenzione suicida è l'ipotesi più tragica che si possa immaginare. Proprio per le implicazioni di enorme portata. Poi, in ambito di aviazione civile, è da un po' che si discute della possibilità di limitare ulteriormente l'elemento umano nel pilotaggio (per ridurre errori di manovra e incidenti molto meno gravi ma assai più frequenti).
> 
> Quanto allo "sciopero" dei piloti, credo che gli elementi entrati in gioco fossero anche altri, considerato anche che a poche ore dal disastro si consideravano ancora cause tecniche (e come sai benissimo, sono anni che gli addetti si lamentano degli standard di lavoro e *sicurezza delle compagnie low cost*).


Giorgi, ti quoto quasi in tutto, ma se scrivi ancora una cosa del genere ti faccio bannare!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> <br>
> <br>
> non saprei.* Ho avuto a che fare con mia madre che piu' volte ha tentato i suicidio e se c'e' una cosa che ho imparato e' che chi vuol ammazzarsi lo fa in assoluto silenzio, proprio perche non vuole essere salvato.<br>non lo direbbe a nessuno, ne lo farebbe davanti ad altri. vuole morire e fara' di tutto per farlo.<br><br>questo e' un caso un po ambiguo. ho letto recentemente *di molte persone che , facendo una lista dei modi per loro meno traumatici o piu consoni (per loro) di morire, hanno scelto l incidente aereo. scelto, poi...non si scelge certamente ma avrebbero preferito quel modo (che per es. e' l unico che io non vorrei mai mai mai mai). le motivazioni possono essere tante.


si ...in linea di massima si comportano cosi tutti ...
ho assistito persone in queste condizioni ...
come ho assistito dei folli ...e quest'ultimi tra questi ultimi differenza dei depressi c'è si la voglia di suicidarsi 
per un qualche motivo che hanno nella testa in quel momento preciso ma c'è anche il desiderio di portare con se 
"altri" per cercare di salvarlio anche no  da un qualcosa che hanno in testa ...


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> in che senso?


Confondi "umore depresso" e "depressione". Finchè non è chiara la differenza stiamo ragionando sul nulla.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Confondi "umore depresso" e "depressione". Finchè non è chiara la differenza stiamo ragionando sul nulla.



continuo a no capire 
e ripeto secondo me questo questo disastro non ha niente a che vedere con la depressione ...
fammi capire in che differenza consiste ...
cosi da poter capire il tuo ragionemento


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi tu pensi che era *depresso ma anche folle*? temo di non avere capito...
> 
> *comunque purtroppo i depressi aspiranti suicidi spesso tendono a non avere una buona "mira"*
> 
> per quanto riguarda le normative, ho letto che in effetti anche PRIMA era vietato che un solo pilota rimanesse ai comandi, anche solo per evitare che avesse un malore proprio mentre si trovasse da solo in cabina, tuttavia a quanto pare era una norma presa con leggerezza (come in questo caso)



free, guarda il primo neretto. Non ha senso. E' come dire "era romanista ma anche non laziale". Ci capiamo così? La depressione (non lo "stato d'umore depresso") può portare a una distorsione così profonda della realtà che non c'è altro da spiegare. "Folle" poi non significa nulla. E' un'invenzione giornalistica quella dei pazzi assassini. Non esistono i raptus di follia omicida.

Sul secondo neretto. No. Alcune condizioni ansiose possono rendere fallibili le capacità di valutazione, altre no. La depressione ha una gamma espressiva enorme. C'è gente che si suicida con una precisione chirurgica, altra che tira giù un areo di linea pieno di gente.

Sulle normative: mi riferivo al fatto che superata una volta una perizia di idoneità psicologica è praticamente fatta. Quasi nessuno, nel pubblico quanto nel privato, verifica periodicamente. E' esattamente lo stesso problema di tutti quegli ambiti in cui vieni abilitato all'utilizzo di un'arma da fuoco. Ne abbiamo già parlato con Oscuro e Palladiano, credo. Senza contare i casi - come questo, pare - in cui un soggetto è in terapia privatamente, e quindi fondamentalmente "in segreto" in termini di pubblico servizio.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> <br>
> <br>
> non saprei. Ho avuto a che fare con mia madre che piu' volte ha tentato i suicidio e se c'e' una cosa che ho imparato e' che chi vuol ammazzarsi lo fa in assoluto silenzio, proprio perche non vuole essere salvato.<br>non lo direbbe a nessuno, ne lo farebbe davanti ad altri. vuole morire e fara' di tutto per farlo.<br><br>questo e' un caso un po ambiguo. ho letto recentemente di molte persone che , facendo una lista dei modi per loro meno traumatici o piu consoni (per loro) di morire, hanno scelto l incidente aereo. scelto, poi...non si scelge certamente ma avrebbero preferito quel modo (che per es. e' l unico che io non vorrei mai mai mai mai). le motivazioni possono essere tante.


Caciottina, i casi sono troppi e troppo diversi. Nella mia personale esperienza, una familiare l'abbiamo tirata dentro (dal cornicione) su segnalazione del figlio, e un amico l'ho fatto mandare in TSO dalla famiglia dopo che mi ha indirettamente esposto il "piano". Mi spingo a dire solo che sono piuttosto rari coloro che pianificano, organizzano ed eseguono in perfetta efficienza e in assoluto silenzio. L'istinto di sopravvivenza non lo freghi tanto facilmente. E, in linea di massima, nessuno dotato di tale istinto per natura _vuole _morire.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> free, guarda il primo neretto. Non ha senso. E' come dire "era romanista ma anche non laziale". Ci capiamo così? La depressione (non lo "stato d'umore depresso") può portare a una distorsione così profonda della realtà che non c'è altro da spiegare. *"Folle" poi non significa nulla.* E' un'invenzione giornalistica quella dei pazzi assassini. Non esistono i raptus di follia omicida.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto. No. Alcune condizioni ansiose possono rendere fallibili le capacità di valutazione, altre no. La depressione ha una gamma espressiva enorme. C'è gente che si suicida con una precisione chirurgica, altra che tira giù un areo di linea pieno di gente.
> 
> Sulle normative: mi riferivo al fatto che superata una volta una perizia di idoneità psicologica è praticamente fatta. Quasi nessuno, nel pubblico quanto nel privato, verifica periodicamente. E' esattamente lo stesso problema di tutti quegli ambiti in cui vieni abilitato all'utilizzo di un'arma da fuoco. Ne abbiamo già parlato con Oscuro e Palladiano, credo. Senza contare i casi - come questo, pare - in cui un soggetto è in terapia privatamente, e quindi fondamentalmente "in segreto" in termini di pubblico servizio.



stai scherzando vero?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> continuo a no capire
> e ripeto secondo me questo questo disastro non ha niente a che vedere con la depressione ...
> fammi capire in che differenza consiste ...
> cosi da poter capire il tuo ragionemento


Se fosse venuto fuori che il pilota era sotto l'effetto di LSD, ti sembrerebbe più comprensibile quello che è successo? Chiedo, prima di articolare una lunga risposta che non ti soddisfi.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo che fa paura, ma è un evento di una rarità tale che (almeno per quanto mi riguarda) porta a pensare con più leggerezza che a me non capiterà.
> Ti fa pensare di più alla sfiga di essere colpito da un fulmine.
> Un atto terroristico è molto peggio a livello di psicosi, ti fa sentire assolutamente insicuro. Ma anche un cedimento strutturale è peggio, perché ti ricorda improvvisamente che voli sopra un bestione che è pur sempre un prodotto dell'uomo e quindi non perfetto.


Sulla rarità e l'atteggiamento "statistico" sono completamente d'accordo con te. Ma ti faccio notare che da un terrorista (e ce lo ricordano tutto il giorno da decenni che i terroristi sono ovunque pronti a farci la festa) ti aspetti esattamente una cosa del genere. E' da una persona come te che non te lo aspetti! Da uno di cui la società ti ha spiegato che puoi fidarti, come ti fidi del chirurgo cui affidi la tua vita quando ne hai bisogno.

Sul cedimento strutturale/problema tecnico sono ancora d'accordo, ma le statistiche dicono che almeno il 60% degli incidenti aerei (parliamo sempre di aviazione civile: tecnologia nota, collaudata, mai portata nemmeno lontanamente vicina al limite) è causato dall'errore umano. Per quello citavo il dibattito attualmente in corso su un ulteriore alleggerimento del carico tecnico sul piloti.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Marzo 2015)

Credo che la condizione depressiva, cioè la malattia vera e propria, sia una bomba a orologeria.

Credo che chi ne soffre ne soffra perché "cattivo", cioè _prigioniero_ e che per liberarsene possa fare qualsiasi cosa e soprattutto in qualsiasi momento.

Io riesco a immaginare quel giovane uomo che si è vendicato dell'umanità infierendo anche sugli altri, per farlo sapere al mondo. Alcuni suicidi plateali vogliono rimarcare quella che non saprei chiamare diversamente da una specie di _vendetta_ contro il mondo ai loro intimi (chi si impicca in casa, per esempio). Qui, in una solitudine credo estrema di relazioni, la vendetta è stata consumata davanti al solo "legame" che immagino quest'uomo avesse: quello con degli sconosciuti che portava in aereo e, di riflesso, con tutti quegli sconosciuti che pure erano e sono uomini come lui, che sono nel mondo.

... La dimensione globale del suicidio, qualcosa del genere, in un' immersione totale nella solitudine più terribile: quella che ti vede perfettamente funzionale a quello stesso mondo che per altri versi ti fa sentire la tua assoluta insignificanza. Il luogo di lavoro: esemplare...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se fosse venuto fuori che il pilota era sotto l'effetto di LSD, ti sembrerebbe più comprensibile quello che è successo? Chiedo, prima di articolare una lunga risposta che non ti soddisfi.


no...no
percarita
lascia stare la lunga risposta 
con questi presupposti io non discuto ...

dovresti fare una conferenza stampa sarai l'unico
che per ora ha compreso l'accaduto e il perché ...


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Giorgi, ti quoto quasi in tutto, ma se scrivi ancora una cosa del genere ti faccio bannare!!!!


Guarda, io non sono assolutamente del mestiere, ma di proteste di addetti ai lavori ne trovi in qualsiasi compagnia. Si parla principalmente di:

- personale esausto/sottopagato
- budget ridotti all'osso sotto ogni profilo
- produttività/efficienza spinta al parossismo

Poi sono anche convinto che gli standard tecnici di sicurezza siano pienamente soddisfatti, altrimenti non credo li lascerebbero fare. Ma ripeto, riporto semplicemente quel che leggo in giro. Se sai e vuoi approfondire ulteriormente sei il benvenuto.

PS - Ad ogni modo, questo ha poco a vedere col discorso generale. Se uno l'areo vuole proprio portarselo giù (e ne ha possibilità e capacità), tutte queste considerazioni hanno poco valore.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dovresti fare una conferenza stampa sarai l'unico
> che per ora ha compreso l'accaduto e il perché ...


Veramente io sono convinto del contrario, nè ci vedo alcunchè di oscuro.

PS - Ah, circa la differenza tra "umore depresso" (stato dell'umore) e "depressione" (disturbo dell'umore), bastano pochi secondi e Google. Siccome stiamo comunicando, comprendere termini e lingua che utilizziamo per farlo sarebbe utile.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?


Non sto scherzando, sto riportando informazioni ovvie e note. Anche se non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci di preciso.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> come ho assistito dei *folli *...e quest'ultimi tra questi ultimi differenza dei depressi c'è si la voglia di suicidarsi
> per un qualche motivo che hanno nella testa in quel momento preciso ma c'è anche il desiderio di portare con se
> "altri" per cercare di salvarlio anche no  da un qualcosa che hanno in testa ...


Vorrei che tu mi fornissi una definizione della condizione clinica di "folle", magari citando gli strumenti diagnostici utili a individuarla con precisione. O in alternativa smettessi di pronunciare ovvietà da rivista Mondadori.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Credo che la condizione depressiva, cioè la malattia vera e propria, sia una bomba a orologeria.*
> 
> Credo che chi ne soffre ne soffra perché "cattivo", cioè _prigioniero_ e che per liberarsene possa fare qualsiasi cosa e soprattutto in qualsiasi momento.
> 
> ...


Il neretto è proprio il motivo per cui speravo si approfittasse di questo disastro per sensibilizzare e informare, piuttosto che ingigantire la notizia per vendere qualche copia o palinsesto pubblicitario in più. Il problema è proprio il numero enorme di persone che sperimentano una condizione più o meno grave nel corso della vita. E che il più delle volte non hanno accesso ad alcuna cura o trattamento. O evitano deliberatamente di farvi ricorso. Il problema è di una gravità inaudita, in termini sociali e culturali.

Poi, lo spettro delle varianti depressive è difficilmente schematizzabile. Per assurdo, possono coesistere tendenze opposte. Mi sembrano tutte valide, le tue considerazioni. Ricorderete, per quanto riguarda il sottoscritto, sfoghi sulla falsariga del "Perchè proprio a me!!". Ma questo è, in parte, un problema di impreparazione, disinformazione, ignoranza.

Il significato iniziale del mio post era esattamente questo. Grazie a chi* oggi ha accomunato (ed è il significato che leggo nei titoli dei giornali del pomeriggio) disagio mentale e spregio della vita umana, chi già normalmente fa una fatica dannata a chiedere aiuto - avendone necessità e diritto - avrà un argomento in più per abbandonarsi alla disperazione, per vergognarsi di sè e della propria vita, e trovarsi ad alimentare ulteriormente il problema.

*Figli di puttana.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Veramente io sono convinto del contrario, nè ci vedo alcunchè di oscuro.
> 
> PS - Ah, circa la differenza tra "umore depresso" (stato dell'umore) e "depressione" (disturbo dell'umore), bastano pochi secondi e Google. Siccome stiamo comunicando, comprendere termini e lingua che utilizziamo per farlo sarebbe utile.


no io sto cercando di comunicare tu cerchi di sovrastare 
in quasi tutte le risposte che HAI dato...
per logica ed in risposta alla tua domanda :
bastano poche secondi su google anche a te per definire follia ...


----------



## Fantastica (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il neretto è proprio il motivo per cui speravo si approfittasse di questo disastro per sensibilizzare e informare, piuttosto che ingigantire la notizia per vendere qualche copia o palinsesto pubblicitario in più. Il problema è proprio il numero enorme di persone che sperimentano una condizione più o meno grave nel corso della vita. E che il più delle volte non hanno accesso ad alcuna cura o trattamento. O evitano deliberatamente di farvi ricorso. Il problema è di una gravità inaudita, in termini sociali e culturali.
> 
> Poi, lo spettro delle varianti depressive è difficilmente schematizzabile. Per assurdo, possono coesistere tendenze opposte. Mi sembrano tutte valide, le tue considerazioni. Ricorderete, per quanto riguarda il sottoscritto, sfoghi sulla falsariga del "Perchè proprio a me!!". Ma questo è, in parte, un problema di impreparazione, disinformazione, ignoranza.
> 
> ...


Anche io mal digerisco il termine "folle" adattato per insipienza giornalistica (ma si sa, eh, che i giornalisti sono superficiali) a qualsiasi gesto appaia inconsueto alla pubblica opinione. E' comodo e quindi ... è sbagliato.

Condivido il tuo disagio circa il rischio che si profila, ma è pur vero che c'è anche tanta letteratura (intendo divulgatia e scientifica, e anche divulgativo-scientifica, la più utile in questo caso) che ha abituato molte persone a non sottovalutare o perlomeno a capire la malattia depressiva.
Intendo che non sarei così catastrofista sugli effetti della pessima stampa di questi giorni sulle convinzioni delle persone.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no io sto cercando di comunicare tu cerchi di sovrastare
> in quasi tutte le risposte che HAI dato...
> per logica ed in risposta alla tua domanda :
> bastano poche secondi su google anche a te per definire follia ...


Ma cristo!!! E lo devo fare io!!!

*Da Wikipedia:*

FOLLIA

_[...] "La definizione di follia è influenzata dal momento storico, dalla cultura, dalle convenzioni, quindi è possibile considerare folle qualcosa o qualcuno che prima era normale e viceversa."

[...] "Nell'uso moderno follia è più comunemente usato come termine informale che denota instabilità mentale, o nel contesto più ristretto giuridico dell'instabilità mentale. Nella professione medica il termine è ora evitato, in favore di diagnosi più specifiche di malattie mentali."

_*Traduzione per i più piccini: non vuol dire niente di preciso, non indica niente al di fuori di un contesto soggettivo e variabile!! *

DEPRESSIONE

_Il disturbo depressivo maggiore, MDD (Major depressive disorder, noto anche come depressione clinica, depressione maggiore, depressione endogena, depressione unipolare, disturbo unipolare o depressione ricorrente, nel caso di ripetuti episodi) è una patologia psichiatrica o disturbo dell'umore, caratterizzata da episodi di umore depresso accompagnati principalmente da una bassa autostima e perdita di interesse o piacere nelle attività normalmente piacevoli (anedonia). Questo gruppo di sintomi (sindrome) è stato identificato, descritto e classificato come uno dei disturbi dell'umore nell'edizione del 1980 del manuale diagnostico edito dall'American Psychiatric Association. [...]

_*Traduzione per i più piccini: è una patologia, viene diagnosticata ed esistono modalità e procedure (così come per qualsiasi altra patologia) per definirne natura e trattamento!! 

--

*Adesso è chiaro cosa intendo quando dico che o ci capiamo sui termini o tanto vale che stiamo zitti?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Intendo che non sarei così catastrofista sugli effetti della pessima stampa di questi giorni sulle convinzioni delle persone.


La stampa purtroppo ha gioco facile. Lo stigma verso il disagio psichico, in questo paese, è già così enorme che basta veramente poco per mantenerlo in ottima salute.

Io ricordo benissimo quando nei miei deliri cercavo di spiegare allo psichiatra che mi sembrava un trauma già essermi dovuto rivolgere a lui! Se ci penso adesso mi vergogno profondamente. Fortuna che in quella fase lui era abilissimo a sdrammatizzare e a palesarmi quanto mi stessi comportando da imbecille....


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Giorgio, azzardo una ipotesi,....  azzardo eh!
Se il gesto del pilota fosse stato meditato, nel senso che avesse voluto cercare di  "nasconderlo" dentro un "incidente aereo, per evitare la stigmatizzazione del gesto stesso, che pensava inevitabile ma che aveva troppo timore di commettere da solo?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Adesso è chiaro cosa intendo quando dico che o ci capiamo sui termini o tanto vale che stiamo zitti?


certo che se per te questo è comunicare


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Giorgio, azzardo una ipotesi,....  *azzardo eh*!
> Se il gesto del pilota fosse stato meditato, nel senso che avesse voluto cercare di  "nasconderlo" dentro un "incidente aereo, per evitare la stigmatizzazione del gesto stesso, che pensava inevitabile ma che aveva troppo timore di commettere da solo?


Paura eh!:carneval:


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Paura eh!:carneval:


Stasera Giorgio va' preso con le molle. :carneval:


----------



## Zod (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> comunque mi sono domandata, se era veramente depresso, come mai non ha affrontato il volo della morte in solitaria su un piccolo veivolo, dato che molto probabilmente ne avrebbe avuto la possibilità, e non ho trovato risposta


Me lo sono chiesto anche io e la risposta è stata che voleva far pagare il conto ad un'altra persona per un torto subito. Della serie, mi hai fatto questo, io ora per la rabbia uccido 149 persone oltre a me, che ti resteranno sulla coscienza. Forse era stato tradito o lasciato dalla ragazza?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Giorgio, azzardo una ipotesi,.... azzardo eh!
> Se il gesto del pilota fosse stato meditato, nel senso che avesse voluto cercare di "nasconderlo" dentro un "incidente aereo, per evitare la stigmatizzazione del gesto stesso, che pensava inevitabile ma che aveva troppo timore di commettere da solo?


Ciao!

Premesso che non è che adesso voglia passare per esperto di chissachè, visto che io dallo psichiatra ci andavo in quanto paziente e niente più, io credo che non esista persona al mondo capace di rispondere con precisione alla tua domanda.

Un pilota deve sapere che un gesto così estremo non si può nascondere: ci sono la scatola nera, i tracciati radar, le comunicazioni registrate, ci sono i consulenti tecnici, ecc. Ma di questo sicuramente saprà dire Homer meglio di me, che non ho capito se lavora nel settore o cosa: io sono comunque un asino sull'argomento!

Quello che posso dirti io è che in certe condizioni non è nemmeno detto che tu ti ponga questo genere di domande. Da quel che ho letto (e ritengo comunque scarsamente attendibile), gli investigatori parrebbe abbiano trovato segnali del fatto che la decisione di pilotare sia stata piuttosto "improvvisa" (vedi occultamento approssimativo del recente certificato medico in cui le sue condizioni psicologiche erano definite inadatte al servizio); insomma, che questo specifico imbarco si sia presentato più come un'occasione per attuare un idea radicata che una pianificazione precisa.

Non credo che racconterò mai qui, per filo e per segno, la mia esperienza. Ma posso dirti che neanche due anni fa ero così "altrove" rispetto alla realtà da arrivare a vedere complotti e minacce praticamente ovunque. Ed ero così arreso ad un epilogo fatale che se un amico non si fosse messo in mezzo costringendomi "con le cattive" a consultare uno specialista sarei stato sicuramente ospedalizzato a breve - anche solo perchè ero così certo che non ci fosse salvezza da aver anche smesso di mangiare. L'unica regola "lucida" che mi feci fu di evitare di farmi trovare cadavere dalla mia ex compagna.

Per quello non mi stupisco di qualsiasi cosa possa essere passata per la testa di quel disgraziato.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> certo che se per te questo è comunicare


Esatto. Parlare chiaro e parlare preciso. Annientare le frottole, le ovvietà di comodo, gli atteggiamenti di sufficienza e qualsiasi atteggiamento ipocrita. Siamo chiari: non ce l'ho con nessuno; due anni fa probabilmente ne sapevo meno di te. Oggi invece mi rendo conto della gravità del problema. Che è qualcosa di enorme. Ed è quasi completamente passato sotto silenzio.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

Io credo che la sua decisione sia stara "improvvisa". Non la decisione di morire, ma morire in quel modo.
Non credo avesse pianificato proprio quello, ma che in quel momento gli sia parsa la soluzione giusta.
E il fatto che ci fossero 150 persone a bordo era ininfluente.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Premesso che non è che adesso voglia passare per esperto di chissachè, visto che io dallo psichiatra ci andavo in quanto paziente e niente più, io credo che non esista persona al mondo capace di rispondere con precisione alla tua domanda.
> 
> ...


In pratica tu ritieni che il cumulo di problemi e la sofferenza interiore lo abbiano totalmente sviato dal considerare le conseguenze per gli altri del suo gesto.
In quel momento in pratica l' unica cosa che gli premeva era spegnere quell' interruttore insomma.
Se ho ben capito.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesto anche io e la risposta è stata che voleva far pagare il conto ad un'altra persona per un torto subito. Della serie, mi hai fatto questo, io ora per la rabbia uccido 149 persone oltre a me, che ti resteranno sulla coscienza. Forse era stato tradito o lasciato dalla ragazza?


Oh, se è per quello, possiamo pure ipotizzare che abbia veramente voluto tirare giù qualcuno che era imbarcato sul volo. Chissà cosa dobbiamo ancora leggere, a livello di gossip. Non sono nemmeno sicuro - trattandosi di scribacchini da quattro soldi - che ci abbiano preso sulla motivazione del disagio psichico.

Quello che mi fa roboare i testicoli è l'ipocrisia da quattro soldi e la leggerezza con cui chi è pagato per sporcare la carta si è espresso deliberatamente oggi. Non ho più letto niente, tra l'altro, che rischiavo di spaccare il monitor.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io credo che la sua decisione sia stara "improvvisa". Non la decisione di morire, ma morire in quel modo.
> Non credo avesse pianificato proprio quello, ma che in quel momento gli sia parsa la soluzione giusta.
> E il fatto che ci fossero 150 persone a bordo era ininfluente.


E infatti ti quoto. Ininfluente o non determinante, a meno che non escano altre perle gossippare ovviamente.


----------



## drusilla (27 Marzo 2015)

Anch'io credo sia stato "improvviso". In un volo così corto non era probabile che l'altro pilota uscisse per andare in toilette. Hanno detto che la conversazione tra di loro era normale e improvvisamente il copilota ha cominciato ha rispondere laconicamente.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> In pratica tu ritieni che il cumulo di problemi e la sofferenza interiore lo abbiano totalmente sviato dal considerare le conseguenze per gli altri del suo gesto.
> In quel momento in pratica l' unica cosa che gli premeva era spegnere quell' interruttore insomma.
> Se ho ben capito.


L'hai detta benissimo. *L'interruttore. *Quello che fa terminare il dolore. Tutto il resto è trascurabile. A volte, il "perchè" è l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Adesso dico una cattiveria: la faccia di kiulo del ad della LH mentre diceva che i loro piloti sono affidabilissimi
> "Come ci insegna l'elezione di Angela Merkel, mai lasciare da solo un tedesco in cabina" (spinoza)


e certi si meravigliano che ad un folle lucido questi abbiano dato la responsabilità di un aereo... la storia non insegna niente.


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/03/31/e...silenziosa-ir8p4gBVD2cMrjvxHfMqiL/pagina.html

piloti morti d'infarto durante il volo, uno all'anno


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/03/31/e...silenziosa-ir8p4gBVD2cMrjvxHfMqiL/pagina.html
> 
> piloti morti d'infarto durante il volo, uno all'anno


La conclusione dell'articolo, però, è che nessuno di questi episodi ha innescato una tragedia: tra pilota automatico, copilota, assistenti, qualcuno che potesse intervenire s'è sempre trovato. 

Comunque credo esistano anche precedenti di piloti suicidi.


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> La conclusione dell'articolo, però, è che nessuno di questi episodi ha innescato una tragedia: tra pilota automatico, copilota, assistenti, qualcuno che potesse intervenire s'è sempre trovato.
> 
> Comunque credo esistano anche precedenti di piloti suicidi.



ma infatti come dicevo pare che ci fosse anche prima la regola di non lasciare mai da solo il pilota
ora però non dicono se fosse già obbligatorio, oppure solo "consigliato" (il che però mi pare poco, e infatti un caso all'anno è un problema che va evidenziato e risolto in modo efficace, o sbaglio?)


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti come dicevo pare che ci fosse anche prima la regola di non lasciare mai da solo il pilota
> ora però non dicono se fosse già obbligatorio, oppure solo "consigliato" (il che però mi pare poco, e infatti un caso all'anno è un problema che va evidenziato e risolto in modo efficace, o sbaglio?)


Il fatto è che se questa roba la riferissero al TG in prima serata probabilmente sarebbe un casino, perchè si sarebbe facilmente costretti a cambiare di molto un sistema economicamente già stressato così com'è. Il panico è una di quelle cose che a volte smuovono il gregge altrimenti immobile.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non voglio riprendere le discussioni dell'altro thread, non sono intervenuto e non mi interessa farlo.
> Dico solo che spero che con l'occasione si voglia dedicare un briciolo di attenzione mediatica (intendo per approfondire, non per cianciare) alla cosa. Che alle volte, dal suicidio privato all'ecatombe il passo è (relativamente) breve.
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...e_lasciato_da_compagna_-110585005/?ref=HREA-1
> ...


In tanti psichiatri hanno spiegato che il tizio non soffriva di depressione maggire
ma di disturbo psicotico con allucinazioni, delirio di onnipotenza con somatizzazione alla quale si 
associano anche i disturbi visivi...


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In tanti psichiatri hanno spiegato che il tizio non soffriva di depressione maggire
> ma di disturbo psicotico con allucinazioni, delirio di onnipotenza con somatizzazione alla quale si
> associano anche i disturbi visivi...


Sì, dopo le prime ore qualche notizia sensata ha cominciato a trapelare. Già me lo immagino uno psichiatra che costretto a riferire a un giornalista (impreparato) si chieda come limitare i danni, in funzione di ciò che poi effettivamente finirà sui giornali...

Tra l'altro ho letto diverse prese di posizione di vari specialisti proprio sul fatto che un po' per imperizia, un po' per interesse, i giornali in questo caso rischino di fare ulteriori danni in un'opinione pubblica ancora ferma a precetti tardo medievali...

Comunque ora pare che la compagnia aerea sapesse anche delle ideazioni suicidarie (dichiarate superate) e abbia ritenuto comunque il pilota idoneo. Boh.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2015)

Ma ci pensate se fosse stato un volo italiano con un pilota italiano?

Oltre allo spunto di riflessione molto serio di giorgiocan, quest'altro mi pare interessante per dichiarare che siamo forse l'unico Paese al mondo che mette in piazza le sue schifezze e le critica PER PRIMO. Tra Tedeschi, Francesi, Britannici è una gara a chi si nasconde meglio, e qualcosa dovremmo imparare, per esempio a smetterla di denigrarci con tanta facilità.


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Ma ci pensate se fosse stato un volo italiano con un pilota italiano?*
> 
> Oltre allo spunto di riflessione molto serio di giorgiocan, quest'altro mi pare interessante per dichiarare che siamo forse l'unico Paese al mondo che mette in piazza le sue schifezze e le critica PER PRIMO. Tra Tedeschi, Francesi, Britannici è una gara a chi si nasconde meglio, e qualcosa dovremmo imparare, per esempio a smetterla di denigrarci con tanta facilità.



Noi abbiamo Schettino, non ci facciamo mancare nulla.....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo Schettino, non ci facciamo mancare nulla.....:facepalm::facepalm:


Noi avremo Schettino e Mario Monti,ma anche il comandante che intimò a Schettino di ritornare a bordo ed i 2 Marò.

qui se le cose che stanno uscendo fuori fossero confermate,abbiamo una primaria compagnia aerea a livello mondiale che per la sua controllata lowcost usa piloti con conclamati e pure dichiarati problemi psichiatrici e che non rispetta i minimi livelli di sicurezza in cabina.

per dirla più semplice,questi lo sapevano che il copilota era pericoloso per se stesso e gli altri e se ne sono bellamente sbattuti,perchè siamo tedeschi e figurati se a noi può succedere un casino.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2015)

*Tornando al tema giorgiocan*

http://www.alfabeta2.it/2015/03/31/nella-cabina-di-pilotaggio/


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.alfabeta2.it/2015/03/31/nella-cabina-di-pilotaggio/


Uno spunto interessante è quello sugli incidenti d'auto, è un po' che ci penso. Oltre a quanto suggerito nell'articolo, conosco personalmente almeno due individui che hanno tentato il suicidio in auto. E altri ne ho sentiti qua e là. Certo, quasi tutti cercano la rupe, il fiume e via dicendo, ma sono pronto a sostenere che sia statisticamente rilevabile il numero di incidenti d'auto causati da tentativi di suicidio deliberati (non inconsapevoli insomma).


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uno spunto interessante è quello sugli incidenti d'auto, è un po' che ci penso. Oltre a quanto suggerito nell'articolo, conosco personalmente almeno due individui che hanno tentato il suicidio in auto. E altri ne ho sentiti qua e là. Certo, quasi tutti cercano la rupe, il fiume e via dicendo, ma sono pronto a sostenere che sia statisticamente rilevabile il numero di incidenti d'auto causati da tentativi di suicidio deliberati (non inconsapevoli insomma).


Ne sono convinta anche io... Una mia amica, prima di "riuscirci" nel bagno di casa, ci ha provato appunto in auto. E in auto si è ucciso un rampollo Agnelli, per stare al noto certo mio.
L'articolo vira sul sociologico, e non è certamente un'analisi profonda come meriterebbe la tua osservazione iniziale, ma mi pareva interessante proprio per lo spunto.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uno spunto interessante è quello sugli incidenti d'auto, è un po' che ci penso. Oltre a quanto suggerito nell'articolo, conosco personalmente almeno due individui che hanno tentato il suicidio in auto. E altri ne ho sentiti qua e là. Certo, quasi tutti cercano la rupe, il fiume e via dicendo, ma sono pronto a sostenere che sia statisticamente rilevabile il numero di incidenti d'auto causati da tentativi di suicidio deliberati (non inconsapevoli insomma).


non c'entra molto ma poche sere fa ho rivisto thelma e louise e pensavo come questo finale "glorioso e orgoglioso" possa essere deviante come tanti altri messaggi in questo senso.
fanculo al mondo, giù dal dirupo.
 in parecchi casi di esaltazione da farmaci o alcol credo possa essere successo e purtroppo con il coinvolgimento di ignare vittime.mezzi di trasporto come armi in mano a persone psicologicamente fragili.
per chi ha patologie fisiche di un certo tipo c'è  un controllo severo che non corrisponde nel caso degli innumerevoli disturbi depressivi (solo quelli veramente gravi)


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Noi avremo Schettino e Mario Monti,ma a*nche il comandante che intimò a Schettino di ritornare a bordo ed i 2 Marò.
> *
> qui se le cose che stanno uscendo fuori fossero confermate,abbiamo una primaria compagnia aerea a livello mondiale che per la sua controllata lowcost usa piloti con conclamati e pure dichiarati problemi psichiatrici e che non rispetta i minimi livelli di sicurezza in cabina.
> 
> per dirla più semplice,questi lo sapevano che il copilota era pericoloso per se stesso e gli altri e se ne sono bellamente sbattuti,perchè siamo tedeschi e figurati se a noi può succedere un casino.




Uno sollevato dall'incarico e gli altri due ancora a marcire in India :facepalm::facepalm:

Le persone valide ce le facciamo scappare :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2015)

onti





Homer ha detto:


> Uno sollevato dall'incarico e gli altri due ancora a marcire in India :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Le persone valide ce le facciamo scappare :unhappy:


ai vermi è sempre meglio risultare antipatici.    è quando si ha la stima di un Mario Monti che si deve fare delle domande,non quando gli si sta sul belino.


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> un depresso no si suicida portando con se 150 persone...
> questo era un pazzo assassino...


Ma il punto è che lui non ha nemmeno pensato alle 150 persone.


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2015)

OK, arrivo tardi.
Avete sviscerato


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK, arrivo tardi.
> Avete sviscerato


Sì, ma son rimasti ancora brandelli di interiora qua e là. Resta, dai!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

Brandelli e viscere?
:inlove::inlove:


----------

